# 2010 LA Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Traditionally the Los Angeles International Auto Show was little more than a side-bar to the larger Detroit Show, focusing mostly on green technology cars and convertibles. While that still holds true, the market for hybrids and electric cars has grown considerably and so LA has taken center stage as the car show for environmentally friendly vehicles.

For several years now the LA show has taken up a new spot on the calendar, falling between the Paris and Detroit shows, meaning it gets more of the North American debuts. Plus, with Los Angeles now the center of car culture in North America, the show continues to grow, this year promising 50 vehicle debuts, including 20 world premieres.

More: *2010 LA Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll be at the LA Autoshow this year. Last year was a let down. Just wish it was just as good as the Detroit autoshow.


----------

